# My new chair



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, wait, did I say _my_ new chair.....?

I meant _Delia's_ new chair....silly me!!  



















Does anyone else have chairs like this? Delia and Oliver love it!! It is perfect for them...another elevation like cats like and little plumpy crevisis to conform to themselves. It's so cute! :lol:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> Does anyone else have chairs like this?


Yup... it was the most expensive cat bed we've bought so far! Actually, we had the chair before we had the cats, which is why it is such an impractical beige colour. Yours is a very nice colour! And Delia sure looks pleased.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Of course you bought it for them! They do look extremely comfy! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I still want one of those, I know the kitties will love me for it :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's so cute  , little kitty and that big chair! :lol:


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

:lol: Too cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's the perfect kitty chair! I've seen some of those for sale on Craig's List. They're called papasan chairs, I think?? People seem to get them at Pier 1.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

It's looks soooo comfy.. Delia couldn't resist


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

October said:


> It's the perfect kitty chair! I've seen some of those for sale on Craig's List. They're called papasan chairs, I think?? People seem to get them at Pier 1.


Yep, Papasans  I LOVED mine and miss them both very much... had a regular (like those pictured) and a double... basically a very long oval shape... it was the best for naps!

I do plan on having one or two when I get my own place... though I figure at least two so I can have one to sit on when the animals have taken the other one over!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> Does anyone else have chairs like this?


I have two...one for each cat :lol: :lol: We have the cheap folding ones for the kids, but I think the cats use them more


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a chair like that in grad school. My housemate's cat first encountered it right after I moved in with her. We'd just moved the chair in and the bowl of the chair was horizontal. So, from Autumn's (the cat's) perspective, it looked like a table or something. She apparently jumped onto it thinking the top was flat and and was very surprised and displeased when she dropped the extra foot or so into the bowl. My housemate witnessed this and reported that Autumn immediately jumped out of the chair and fled to hide under my housemate's bed.

From then on Autumn refused to get into the papasan chair except every once in a while when my housemate was sitting in it. We referred to the chair as "the evil chair" because that was clearly what Autumn thought about it!


----------



## BrownBullhead (Nov 27, 2006)

My computer desk chair.

I get out, to go for a smoke or whatever, and as soon as I leave the room (I've peaked from around the corner) Ella jumps in it. This scenario occurs about 10 times per evening, with me removing her and placing her, still in curled-up position, on the adjacent couch. Not sure which one of myself or the kitty, will get the lesson first.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that's adorable! :lol:


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

I loved my Pier 1 papasan. SOOO Comfy. That is, until the cats decided the pillow made a great litterbox. :roll:


----------

